

Stanislav Petrov: The man who may have saved the world - ballard
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24280831

======
hacknat
>>"That was my job", he says. "But they were lucky it was me on shift that
night."

Might qualify as the understatement of the century.

...

Seriously.

